
Accelerating Tensor Computations in Julia with the GPU – Katharine Hyatt - randyzwitch
https://kshyatt.github.io/post/itensorsgpu/
======
eigenspace
Awesome work and explanation from Katharine! It's really cool to see the
ITensor people come to julia from C++ land and I'm glad they're finding the
transition was useful.

------
ChrisRackauckas
This is pretty darn cool. Nice to see a step by step: this will be a good
teaching resource in the future.

------
cbkeller
Nice!

